# I've made RetriX, a Windows 10/UWP native Libretro frontend



## Absestos (Jun 24, 2017)

Currently supports NES, SNES, GB, GBA, SG-1000, Master System, Game Gear, Genesis, Mega CD.

I started making this because I wanted something more mouse/keyboard friendly than RetroArch and because I like my Windows Phone and wanted more games for it.
The app's UI is designed to work on Xbox One too.

I'm wondering how much interest there is for something like this: to release RetriX properly (getting an Xbox to develop on, package it for sideloading etc.) I'd need to raise some money.

Project is hosted on GitHub. Follow me on twitter at @aftnet for updates.


----------



## DKB (Jun 24, 2017)

That's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 24, 2017)

This is slick, loving it. Bravo, good sir.


----------



## ploggy (Jun 24, 2017)

Absestos said:


> Currently supports NES, SNES, GB, GBA, SG-1000, Master System, Game Gear, Genesis, Mega CD.
> 
> I started making this because I wanted something more mouse/keyboard friendly than RetroArch and because I like my Windows Phone and wanted more games for it.
> The app's UI is designed to work on Xbox One too.
> ...



Interest?! Iv'e been following this since day 1 lol and you making this is what basically got me to pull the trigger and buy a Xbox One. 
You should pop over to the Xbox One section and make a thread there. Looking forward to Your Ps1 core update 
Thanks for doing this..

This is where we're at: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-install-retrix-retroarch-libretro-port-for-xbox-one.474453/page-5


----------



## kingtut (Jun 24, 2017)

Also make sure to check his gofundme page: https://www.gofundme.com/retrix

It will help speed up the development

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Absestos said:


> Currently supports NES, SNES, GB, GBA, SG-1000, Master System, Game Gear, Genesis, Mega CD.
> 
> I started making this because I wanted something more mouse/keyboard friendly than RetroArch and because I like my Windows Phone and wanted more games for it.
> The app's UI is designed to work on Xbox One too.
> ...




make sure to post the link for the gofundme somewhere in the description of this thread page so that more people can see it.


----------



## Absestos (Jun 24, 2017)

I am humbled by the level of support so far. I have replied in the thread you linked to.

Once again, thank you and everyone else in the forum who has been using RetriX so far.


----------

